# GingerBread Desensified



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Found this corpse over on xda, is it still a WIP at all or truly a dead project? Looks really nice

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1608672


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

i believe stil WIP


----------



## UnlimitedDroid (May 14, 2012)

Looks dead, I would flash it if wifi worked!


----------

